# Streaming on Twitch



## BlindCoyote (Feb 23, 2016)

Do you stream on Twitch? Or are you just into watching streams? Well here is where you can promote your stream and find  some new people to watch. 
Lets try to stick to a standard simple format to keep things  some what organized.

FA/DA/Weasyl/FN Link:
Twitch Link:
Twitter Link:
Content Type:
Community size:
Scheduled Times:
Four Sentence pitch:


----------



## BlindCoyote (Feb 23, 2016)

*FA Link: *Userpage of blindcoyote -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
*Twitch Link:*




*Twitter Link:* BlindCoyote (@blindcoyoteart) | Twitter
*Content Type:* Creative/ variety games
*Community size:* 20-30
*Scheduled Times:* 2pm-8pm EST (Check twitter for updates)
*Four Sentence pitch:* I'm a creative streamer who specializes in character illustration. I am a freelance illustrator and concept artist and have been streaming on many different sites over the past 5 years. If you would like a chill place to sit back and relax with some cool people, and maybe get some art while you're at it, be sure to stop in some time. I sometimes stream games on rare occasions, not that good at it though.


----------



## BlazieDragon (Jan 15, 2017)

FA/DA/Weasyl/FN Link: forums.furaffinity.net: BlazieDragon
Twitch Link: 



Twitter Link: Blazie Dragon (@BlazieDragon) | Twitter
Content Type: Gaming
Community size: Roughly 101 (Twitch) And around 210 (Discord)
Scheduled Times: Free Schedual
Four Sentence pitch: I do mostly gaming on my streams but I'm open to just about anything (As long as its SFW <W<). Im always open with chat and talk to them as much as I can as long as the game isn't too intense. I also play music in stream and most of the times I will have song request on so you can play as long as it isn't overly trolly (Other languages are fine, I don't mind). One last thing is I do get a tad bit angry from time to time, if I'm playing a competitive game and things don't seem to be going my way, don't be surprised if I scream a bit. Hope you all have fun in the stream!!


----------



## nina-design-fox243 (Jan 31, 2017)

FA/DA/Weasyl/FN Link: Userpage of nina-design-fox243 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Twitch Link: 



Twitter Link: none
Content Type: Creative
Community size: 4 follow for the moment
Scheduled Times: usually During week between 9h - 11h30 (Montreal timezone)
Four Sentence pitch: I make adoptables with inspirations of pictures. I'm too shy to talk with my mic, but I'm in the chat while there is music =w=


----------

